

Systematic Inventive Thinking - A systematic way to be creative - beagle3
http://www.sitsite.com/app/methodGeneral.asp

======
beagle3
While this is the website of a commercial company, it does have interesting
material and examples. It is a variation on TRIZ
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIZ> ("The innovation algorithm"). Another
variation is USIT
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Structured_Inventive_Th...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Structured_Inventive_Thinking)

It is sort of a "Design Patterns" for creative solutions. While they are
always non-trivial, there are shared principles that come up very often.

